
I’m Not Afraid Of 3D-Printed Guns - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/06/im-not-afraid-of-3d-printed-guns/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
mikhailfranco
I'm Only Afraid Of 3D-Printed Ammunition

